# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  El peor

## si66

Bueno a ver...es un tema para ver que piensan.
Con respecto a la magia directa o indirectamente por decirlo asi.
Quienes pueden ser para uds los que consideran que hacen quedar mal a la magia como arte?? o que no le hacen bien. Es un tema mmm complicado pero no estoy diciendo que con esto sean los peores, simplemente una opinion de quienes no les gustan.
Por ejemplo, si bien no es mago, o por lo menos no se dedica a eso, creo que el aporte que da es malisimo.
El mago enmascarado es un ejemplo de lo que quiero decir, es lamentable lo que hace y tendria que hacerse algo.
hay otro similar a este que muestra efectos y aca nombraron varios de los q hace una verdadera lastima.
Por ejemplo a mucho puede no gustarle cierto mago, en lo que hace.
hay opiniones encontradas con magos como:
David blaine, criss angel, algunos no lesgusta oz pearlman, tambien tiene a jay sankeyq he leido cosas negativas.
Saber quien no les gusta y porque.

----------


## si66

si peude ser ese que digas, tambien hay uno q esta en penguin q se llama Ja y Sankey que el tipo por momentos es molesto, habla grita etc y parece pedante, algunos juegos soin interesantes pero por momentos molesta.

----------


## to

> si peude ser ese que digas, tambien hay uno q esta en penguin q se llama Ja y Sankey que el tipo por momentos es molesto, habla grita etc y parece pedante, algunos juegos soin interesantes pero por momentos molesta.


Totalmente de acuerdo,

Claudio, cuando te referis a todo aquel que explique un truco a ¿que te referis? porque si es asi Darwin, Palmero y otroa mas (exelntes magos) te caen mal?

Saludos

----------


## Patito

> De todas formas, ya digo que es sólo en ciertas ocasiones, en ciertos modos de expresarse (por la entonación a veces; de lo que dice no entiendo ni la mitad :S), pero por lo general me parece bueno.


Que conste que no es mi primo ni nada por el estilo, pero tengo que romper una lanza su favor... Cuenta que en los vídeos de Penguin magic el tío está actuando: le pagan para eso. Y supongo que tendrá un guión que tendrá que tragarse, le guste o no. A lo mejor le toca explicar un juego que no le hace ni puñetera gracia, pero le pagan por eso...
Respecto a lo que dice, no sé qué nivel tendrás de inglés, pero lo que ellos hablan no es exactamente el inglés que estudiamos en el instituto... Yo estoy más acostumbrado al americano por tragarme series de televisión en versión original (oye, pues ayuda mucho!), y a veces también me cuesta seguirles...

Yo he visto el vídeo de "Born to perform" de Oz, y no lo he visto mal, parece menos estreñido en ese vídeo que en los otros de penguin.

Jay Sankey yo lo definiría algo así como el Tamariz de las monedas. Ojo, no me malinterpretéis: no por las rutinas, sino por lo pirado que está y lo escandaloso que es a veces...

El que estoy aguantando cada día menos es al Blaine, y eso que me gustaba lo que hacía cuando empecé (en serio) en el tema de la magia.

Si quieres alguien que, al menos a mí, parece una mezcla entre pijo, pedante, gigoló y Rodolfo Langostino es el tal Cyril Tamakayakanosequé (o algo así). El tío hace cositas buenas, pero no me gusta la manera que tiene de actuar...

Bueno, ya he puesto a parir a bastante gente...

Saludos

----------


## Goreneko

Ese tal Cyril hace lo mismo con los japoneses que Blaine con los americanos.
Son muy fáciles de impresionar, si bien unos son muy exagerados y a otros culturalmente les parece muy diferente a lo que están acostumbrados.
Al menos me parece que Cyril no vende sus productos, y me gusta más la magia de Cyril que la de Blaine.

----------


## Azran

A mi la magia de Blaine me gusta, es fuerte ,directa y cercana, y en mi opinión eso es lo que mas éxito le esta dando.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Se que tiene seguidores, pero al que no puedo ver ni en pintura es a Criss Angel. Hace cosas arriesgadas que a veces no tiene nada que ver con la magia..., demasiado producto de marketing. Para ver cuanto aguanta un tio prendido de fuego, para eso me veo Jackass y me lo paso mejor. Para riesgo lo que hacen Johnny Knoxville y compañia.

En cuanto a Jay Sankey me cae bien el tio.

Un abrazo

----------


## Ella

> Sankey que el tipo por momentos es molesto, habla grita etc y parece pedante, algunos juegos soin interesantes pero por momentos molesta.


a mi sankey en monedas me entretiene, en cartas, bueno, ningun video de penguin de cartas me lo puedo tragar...

----------


## Azran

> Se que tiene seguidores, pero al que no puedo ver ni en pintura es a Criss Angel. Hace cosas arriesgadas que a veces no tiene nada que ver con la magia..., demasiado producto de marketing. Para ver cuanto aguanta un tio prendido de fuego, para eso me veo Jackass y me lo paso mejor. Para riesgo lo que hacen Johnny Knoxville y compañia.
> 
> En cuanto a Jay Sankey me cae bien el tio.
> 
> Un abrazo


Criss Angel tampoco me gusta, tiene un estilo con tonos gore en algunos juegos, lo mejor de Criss a mi parecer son las levitaciones a la luz del dia.

----------


## Gusruy

Bueno yo tengo que decir algunas cosas a riesgo de que me apaleen. Ami em gusta Oz Pearlman , es más tengo tres de sus Dvd y me parecen muy buenos todos, aunque destaco Stealing Pips. Hace un Beltran y Tenkay tan limpio que ya quisieran muchos de los que veo por ahí criticarlo. Además el tio explicando es de lo mejorcito que hay, enseña bien clarito.
Jay Sankey es un monstruo, me encanta su estilo agresivo y ha ideado grandes efectos que utilizan los mejores magos del mundo. Sin ir más lejos la carta en el globo que hizo Copperfield es de él. Mucho entendidos catalogan de Joyas el Dvd revolution coin magic, y ha creados efectos cartomagicos geniales como "In a Flash". Además es el mago que más comercializa al ño y más productos cataloga en el mercado, cierto es que no filtra sus productos, con lo cual su calidad varía pero sin duda ha ideado grandes cosas y es uno de los pocos magos que se molesta en inventar algo nuevo.
Criss Angel tiene cosas buenas y malas, pero hace algo distinto y eso es lo que diferencia a los grandes, de hecho el ultimo Dvd Mind Freaks presenta un efecto que grandes expertos han quedado fascinado por tratarse de un efecto improptum, y todo el que lo compra que da sorprendido por la idea. A mi me encanto el truco de la moneda en brazo, algo Gore pero genial. Su espectaculo es número uno allí donde va. Recoiomiendo que os veais Supèrnatural a ver que os parece las levitaciones una pasada.

Hecha mi defensa a estos mago que me encantan, decir que al que no salvo de las llamas es a Blaine, no me gusta nada su estilo, ni su tecnica. De todos modos no creo que ningún mago que sal ga en televisión realizando un espectaculo deje mal a la magia. Todo lo contrario la publicitan y le dan horas en televisión en estos tiempos en los que escaseamos de minutos.

Eso si odio a los niñatos del programa infantil, no recuedo si de A3 o T5 que se dedican a desvelar trucos sin tener ni idea.  aver si  un día se atreven con la gillotina de Brazo y se las cambian por una sin trucaje.

Por cierto Ella como dices que no soportas ningún video de cartas de Penguin, te pierdes efectos como Starry Eyes Surprises, In a Flash, Snap Deal (que por cierto este te encanto cuando lo vistes), Ace Asamble, Aces Mc donals, e infinidad de buenos trailers como Stealing Pips, Generation Extreme, Show Off, Green Magic, Etc....

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## si66

Es verdad que jay sankey tiene grandes creaciones, el del globo se llama Airtight y me parece sorprendente, in a flash es muy bueno, respecto de monedas no he visto nada de el.
Oz pearlman a mi me gusto el dvd de born to perform, creo que ese si es un buen aporte, podes aprender de el.
Lo unico que no me gusta mucho (en algunas presentaciones) de jay es la manera en que habla y demas, pero despues , me parece bien.
A eso queria llegar, por lo que veo no encontre tantas respuestas negativas a ellos dos.

----------


## Patito

Un comentario tonto... Nadie ha hablado de Copperfield...

----------


## to

A claudio perdon jeje te entiendo..

Saludos

----------


## powerchisper

Yo no se que pensareis

El otro dia salio en la tele el Anthony Blake e hizo un truco mas malo que la hostia , incluso compañeros del trabajo me han dicho que le habian visto el plumero.

Hay magos que aunque sean buenos , hacen mal uso de ciertas tecnicas , dando a entender la existencia de cosas que se supone que " no existen"

Al Jorge Blas este tapoco lo trago mucho.

En cuanto a Copperfield , creo que es bueno "vendiendo la moto" ya que la mayoria de sus trucos estan diseñados por ingenieros o por Steve Fearson.

----------


## si66

Mi opinion de Copperfield es muy personal, lease bien muy personal.

Obviamente que no discuto de su capacidad ni de sus shows; pero no me termina de...llegar, que se yo, va por lo general las grandes ilusiones no son de mi gran agrado.
Tiene muy linda puesta en escena, atraen mucho, son alucinantes, todo bien pero a mi particularmente  me SORPRENDE un millon de veces mas ver hacer magia a Juan Tamariz, ver la rutina de Lennart green, gregory wilson me gusta mucho, cosas de shoot ogawa, cosas de lance burton me gustan, en definitiva veo mas sorprendente la HABILIDAD Y TECNICA de muchos magos a que la Iingeniosa capacidad o la gran billetera de otros.
Se que muchos no van a estar de acuerdo, pero lo veo asi.
Yo pienso o prefiero ver al mago que le llevo años y años de practica y estudios en crear un efecto  con cartas, bolas, monedas, pañuelos, sogas etc a el que pone la plata y tiene el efecto, aunque no quiere decir que no lleve practica, seguro que si requiere, pero mucho menos que los anteriores, por ahi es un pensamiento de novato.
Vuelvo a repetir Copperfield es un genio, no lo dudo y sabe mucho, pero no es mi locura.

----------


## Patito

Vaya, pensaba que yo era el único con el tema de Copperfield... Ya veo que no.
La verdad, y es una opinion muy personal, creo que muchos de nosotros (yo aún no me incluyo, que estoy verde), disponiendo de la pasta necesaria para montar toda la parafernalia, y para pagar a todo el "staff", podríamos hacer lo mismo, o al menos muy parecido.

Efectivamente prefiero a un Tamariz, a un Green o a otros de esos que te restriegan las cartas, monedas o lo que sea por las narices y no te enteras...

Saludos

----------


## MJJMarkos

Siempre reclamamos que consideren la magia como un arte, y se critica (sin razón, hay que ver a Copperfield no una vez, sino varias veces en directo para valorarle) al ÚNICO mago que ha hecho de la MAGIA puro ARTE.

Él, Tamariz, Lavand... ¿que no es latino? ¿que usa otro tipos de "ingenios"?

Sí, pero te hace ver ARTE y MAGIA. 

No he visto en mi vida absolutamente a NADIE que salga al escenario con las gomillas y ponga en PIE al público haciendo el pase básico de gomillas que se atraviesan.

EL ÚNICO.

Porque cuando él hace magia, la hace de verdad.

Como Tamariz.

Son gente que no sudan, transpiran magia, arte y belleza.

Otra cosa es que no es vuestro estilo de magia (permitidme que lo dude, si decis eso es que no habeis probado a ver el VUELO de Copperfield COMPLETO con los altavoces a toa leche, o en directo).

Y como su vuelo, cientos y cientos de cosa.

PD: Además es un TIO GENIAL, que se lo digan a Juan. A día de hoy algunos magos somos (me incluyo para que nadie se queje) engreidos, van de divos, etc, etc..., y al final triunfan los que son buenas personas.

Anda que iba Oz Pearlman, o estos que citais a coger una navaja que suelta Tamariz en la mesa y hacer los giros para que no se vea el secreto pensando que es un descuido. Si pueden, le dejan caer. :P

Y los que sepais la anécdota me entendeis :P

Con esto dicho, queda descartado esto:




> Vaya, pensaba que yo era el único con el tema de Copperfield... Ya veo que no.
> La verdad, y es una opinion muy personal, creo que muchos de nosotros (yo aún no me incluyo, que estoy verde), disponiendo de la pasta necesaria para montar toda la parafernalia, y para pagar a todo el "staff", podríamos hacer lo mismo, o al menos muy parecido.
> 
> Efectivamente prefiero a un Tamariz, a un Green o a otros de esos que te restriegan las cartas, monedas o lo que sea por las narices y no te enteras...
> 
> Saludos


Copperfield también te hace cosas en tus narices  :Wink:  . No siempre son compinches (que se lo digana Oprah!). El bastón bailarín lo hace de muerte, el mejor.

La predicción en el Grafitti también... Las gomillas, la metamorfosis, la cabina espiritista... en fin, un lote grande la verdad.

----------


## si66

Markos me parece bien tu punto de vista, pero en fin, son gustos, te vuelvo a repetir jamas ni dudo ni nada, no soy nadie para criticar a nadie, por eso no critico sino doy mi punto de vista.
Si me das a elegir, tengo la entrada a un show de copperfield y un show de los ya nombrados antes (tamariz, green, burton inlcusive) entro ahi y no con copperfield, porque de un show de 1 hora o 2 horas, la gran mayoria de las cosas QUE SON IMPRESIONANTES NO LO DUDO (lo pongo en mayusculas para que se entienda) a mi no me gustan del todo, no es la magia que mas me apaciona. 
Amo la cartomagia, numismagia, close up, improntu por sobre todo, y algunas cosas de escenario me encantan tambien, pero las grandes ilusiones no me gustan.
Igualmente te aclaro que he visto shows de copperfield y me he reido y la pase bien, pero si me dan a elegir ya te digo prefiero la magia que te nombre.

----------


## Gusruy

Completamente deacuerdo con MJjMarkos, Creo que hay pocos genios como Cooperfield y que hallan hecho tanto por la magia. No estoy deacuerdo en que solo haga grandes ilusiones e oido a grandes magos valorer rutinas como los Ases Mac Donals de copperfield.  Y MJJMarkos ha nombrado algunas otras que probablemente sea el que mejor las presenta del mundo.
Yo soy mago y coo mago no desvaloro ningún tipo de magia de nivel, porque no me gusten las magia de escena la desvaloro y digo que no cuesta trabajo. Soy mago y ante todo amo la magia. Y defiendo ha quien ha creado magia y lo respetaré, por eso Cooperfield no solo tiene un puesto ganado como uno de los mejores magos de la historia, sino una defensa por ser el que más minutos le ha dado a la magia en televisión en el mundo.
En cuanto a los que creen que con solo dinero y un poco de practica pueden emular a un mago como David creo que alucinan un poco y están sumidos en una profunda irrealidad. Hay muchos magos con dinero y nunca los ha visto hacer un vuelo como el de Cooperfield entre otras cosas. Ni nadie le ha quitado el record de ser el más joven en entrar en la sociedad de magia americana. Y de niño no creo que entrara por pasta, sino por ser un prodijio.
En definitiva que hay que valorar a las grandes figuras de la magia, luego cada uno que tenga sus preferencias. Pero eso de decir que no llega, que no trasmite, que es todo montaje, que sin dinero no seria lo que es... etc no es más que fabula.
Por cierto Houdini también usaba compinches y era un ingeniero para su época también lo vamos a criticar.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Vicente

Permitidme que diga que Copperfield de montajes??Una cosa pueden ser efectos de escenario,de luces etc..pero montajes que va.

Copperfield se ha visto que es un mago genial, transmite a la gente el arte de la magia, en grandes ilusiones es el mejor.Tambien ha demostrado que no solo sabe hacer grandes ilusiones con las gomitas elasticas, los ases Mcdonalds etc..

A mi me gusta todos los tipos de magia y creo que tiene tanto merito lo que hace tamariz como lo que hace Copperfield.Creo que no se puede decir este mago noe s bueno porque la magia que hace no me gusta.

----------


## si66

nadie dijo que copperfield era malo, yo dije q es muy bueno pero a mi no me gusta.
Las gomitas entre nosotros, cualuqiera que haga magia las hace y los hace de mc donals si bien los hace muy bein, son ases de mc donals, todos sabemos a que me refiero.
Ojo, los hace muy bien.

----------


## torrini

> Yo no se que pensareis
> 
> El otro dia salio en la tele el Anthony Blake e hizo un truco mas malo que la hostia , incluso compañeros del trabajo me han dicho que le habian visto el plumero.
> 
> Hay magos que aunque sean buenos , hacen mal uso de ciertas tecnicas , dando a entender la existencia de cosas que se supone que " no existen"
> 
> Al Jorge Blas este tapoco lo trago mucho.
> 
> En cuanto a Copperfield , creo que es bueno "vendiendo la moto" ya que la mayoria de sus trucos estan diseñados por ingenieros o por Steve Fearson.


creo que casi todos habeis opinado sobre el último Mago, pero, qué opinais sobre los desafortunados comentarios sobre Blake y Blas?
Y digo desafortunados porque, estimado powerchisper, digo yo que deben ser opiniones muy personales tuyas por lo que creo que expresarlas de esta manera están fuera de tono. 
Se puede expresar lo mismo, pero de otra manera.
Esta es mi opinión- Ah, y sobre los dos MAGOS citados, mi opinión es que, como todos, tenemos días - unos más afortunados que otros, pero por eso, no dejan de ser una grandes profesionales.
Saludos.

----------


## BITTOR

Yo de Anthony Blake no voy a opinar porque no es mi estilo ni me llama mucho el mentalismo pero lo de Jorge Blass me ha llegado;tu has visto Powerchisper el pedazo de curriculum magico que tiene Jorge Blass con lo joven que es?Ya habia ganado otros premios pero gano la varita de oro con solo 20 años tio;eso no es de que sea mal mago,quizas deberias pensar que es que no te gusta su magia,solo eso,pero no le critiques de mal profesional.Ademas como muy bien ha dicho Torrini todos tenemos dias buenos y dias malos.Solo decir que a mi me parece un gran mago que a logrado diferenciarse de entre los demas(que eso es muy dificil) creando su propio estilo de magia.Un saludo y creo que eso es todo.  :Wink:  

Pd:Por cierto,de todos los magos que habeis dicho quizas alguno como Copperfield no sea mi estilo pero disfruto mucho viendoles,me gusta ver su magia aunque no es la magia que me gustaria hacer a mi.Lo que no me gusta,como ha dicho Gusruy,son los chabales esos del programa infantil de la tele que salen explicando trucos de magia sin tener ni idea de nada.

----------


## powerchisper

Lo siento tios , no fue mi intencion menospreciar la labor de Blas .

Quiza me referia a el tipo de trucos que hace , que es de entender que se repita algo porque sale mucho por la tele .En realidad lo que no me gustó fué un truco con un limon que hasta mi madre se dio cuenta , pero no fue mi idea ofender a Blas ni a ninguno de sus fans.

----------


## sertxos83

jorge blas reconozco que es un mago muy bueno, de lo mejor que hay quizas, despues de algunos de los grandes pero amos lo que no me gusta de jorge blas es que no tiene carisma, es un tio aburrido, de vez en cuando hace chistes tremendamente malos, es muy buen mago pero no sabe amenizar un espectaculo


saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Dicho de otro modo. Tiene técnica al estilo de Ascanio (no tanta pero es por poner un ejemplo) y le falta llegar al mundo (como por ejemplo René Lavand o Tamariz).

 Es bueno, pero si no cambia eso, no podrá ser ENORME. (Y conste que a mi SI me gusta)

 Por otro lado ya me conformaba yo con ser medio Blass. (incluso 1/4)

----------


## BITTOR

veis?yo creo que el post deberia llamarse quien os gusta menos y porque.Todos son grandes profesionales pero dependera de nuestros gustos,si nos gusta su magia o no.A mi por ejemplo me encanta la magia que hace Jorge,me parece muy bonita y si que me parece que tiene mucho carisma.Lo bueno de este mago es que si se lo curra con lo joven que es puede llegar muy alto.
Lo que dice Eydanyoson de llegar al mundo es muy importante;muchos critican a Copperfield pero el y Tamariz han sabido mejor que nadie llegar al mundo;dile a alguien que haces magia y te dira que como Tamariz o Copperfield.

----------


## si66

Es verdad lo que dices, llegar a ser famoso mundailmente es IMPORTANTISIMO, y OPINO y no me contradigo, que copperfield debe ser de los mejores magos de la historia, casi al nivel de genios para mi como vernon por ejempo. Pero de otra clase de magia, pero a mi no es lo que mas me gusta.
Ahora si por ser famoso mundialmete siginifica ser el mejor o algo parecido, no lo veo para nada asi.
Otro caso de mago mundialmente famoso es David Blaine, hay cosas que me gustan de él,. pero esta MUY PERO MUY LEJOS DE SER algo en la magia, es un simple mago, muy bueno en algunas cosas que hace, que es un genio para venderse, y por eso llego a donde esta.
Es un fenomeno para eso y la verdad que lo aplaudo de parado, inclusive el fue uno de los artifices para q me dedique a la magia.

----------


## manolo

Cada mago tiene su publico, asi como la musica a unos les gusta la clasicaa otros el jazz, a otros el rock...............
A mi me encanta Tamariz, pero mi mujer ( que no esta en el mundo de la magia) lo odia,  me recuerdo que en Argentina es un idolo en cambio en Venezuela fue un desastre.
David Copperfield, será un simbolo de la magia como Pele para el futbol.

----------


## Gusruy

Cooperfield es el mago de la decada de los 90 sin discución uy uno de los mejores de la historia. En un mundo en el que la magia no vendía Cooperfield la levantó para convertirla en un espectaculo mundial y el ha sido el último en conseguirlo. Para hacer esto hace falta ser muy buen, ser original, presentar algo nuevo y espectacular y además saberlo vender.
A mi también me encanta Tamariz y me encanta Cooperfield. Los dos me parecen geniales aunque quizas Tamariz sea un referente más latino.
¿Por cierto si Cooperfield fuera español y Tamariz americano tendríamos la misma opinión?

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

> Iniciado por si66
> 
> Sankey que el tipo por momentos es molesto, habla grita etc y parece pedante, algunos juegos soin interesantes pero por momentos molesta.
> 
> 
> a mi sankey en monedas me entretiene, en cartas, bueno, ningun video de  de cartas me lo puedo tragar...


Para mi Jay Sankey es el peor mago que he visto en mi vida, le veo la cara y ya me saca  las ganas de ver magia. Con respecto a los videos de cartas  yo no creo que sea  como decis Ella, hay muy buenos juegos ''Royal with cheese'' es malo? Delirium?  Jokers Wild? nose, hay miles de trucos, son los 1ros que se me vienen a la memoria, yo para mi que no te gustan porque no te gustan las cartas. Oz Pearlman  me parece buen mago, en penguin le pagan, él hace los juegos que le piden.

En fin, el peor que he visto es Jay Sankey,  es insoportablemente molesto. AAAAAAAHHHHHHH me olvidaba  de otro personaje, que no  puedo ni ver, Criss Angel, otra mentira de la magia !!!!! Un saludo !!!!

----------


## Ella

a ver..yo no he dicho que esos magos sean buenos o malos, simplemente v no los aguanto porque no me atrae ver a alguien que elije una carta la mete en el mazo, baraja y la carta aparece me aburre, me cansa, si estubiera aprendiendo cartas pues me tragaria todos esos videos para ver con que destreza maneja la tecnica y fijarme en detalles a la hora de hacerla, pero como no es mi caso, no los veo, pero aparte esos videos son videos demos, no son shows de magia, cumplen su proposito que es mostrar el producto

----------


## BITTOR

Es para gustos mago Juan Pincha,mi opinion de Jay Sankey es que hace unos juegos geniales(como por ejemplo In a Flash) pero aunque a mi me gusta si que es verdad que es un poco nervioso.Por cierto me olvide de defender a Oz Pearlman,muchos decis que es muy malo,pues a mi me encanta.Una cuestion que debemos plantearnos es que los magos hacen magia para el publico profano que es al final el que decide quien le gusta mas,pero nosotros con ciertos conocimientos de magia quizas les valoramos diferente y eso no deberia ser asi porque al final lo que cuenta es el resultado,la ilusion.A muchos nos parecen fraudes David Blaine,pero para el publico profano es la leche.No nos gusta Copperfield( a mi si me gusta) porque basa su espectaculo en efectos especiales pero para la gente es un dios y para mi madre extraterrestre(eso dice  :Lol:  ).Y eso es lo que deberia de contar.De todas formas a veces decimos que alguien es mal mago porque no nos engancha o no nos gusta su personalidad o lo que hace y eso no quiere decir que no tenga unos conocimientos magicos enormes pero no tiene don de gentes y no gusta.
Lo que le pasa a Ella es que no le gusta mucho la cartomagia,de todas formas Sankey es muy bueno.

----------


## torrini

pues para mi, Sankey, es algo diferente. Se le puede calificar con muchos adjetivos, pero no deja nunca indiferente a nadie. Creo que además aporta a la magia eso, que es pensar y hablar de lo que hace, como lo hace y su punto dee vista "diferente en muchos casos.  No recuerdo el nombre, y por no buscarlo, de el que creo primer cd que ví. Ese que sale bajo un foco de luz y haciendo magia sobre un cajón y un cartón. Es provocativo y eso me gusta. Lo siguientes tienen su crítica, pero de casi todos algo se saca.
En fin me gusta.
Un saludo.

----------


## si66

Bueno, si bien es bastante pedante jay sankey, es verdad, medio molesto y hasta me parece que no le sube agua al tanque (medio chiflado).
Tengo varios videos de él, y tiene juegos y efectos de gran impacto y muy ingeniosos, lo que asa que llegar a verlos enteros es determinante.

----------


## powerchisper

Y que os parece Criss Angel ??

yo aprecio mucho la originalidad de lo que hace , mezcla de ilusion y fakirismo , pero lo unico que no me gusta de este tipo es que es un poco chulillo.

Sin embargo , fijaos en las reacciones que saca este tio del publico , sea chulo o no , lo de que se traga una moneda y se la saca de la muñeca llena de sangre ( y firmada ) es un poco asqueroso pero es alucinante ( yo personalmente no se como funciona ).

LO he comentado pues este tio siempre esta sujeto a la polemica.

----------


## Dieguini

Rompo una lanza en favor de Blaine. No digo que sea un mago buenísimo por supuesto, pero tiene su propio estilo. Me parece que tiene cierto carisma y sabe envolverse de un halo misterioso que ha creado. Hay un detalle que me gusta de él: cómo se queda callado tras el climax, no dice ni pío aunque lo quemen con un soplete  :Lol: , hace crecer el impacto bastante con esto. Lo que ya no me gusta tanto es que use en ocasiones "malas artes" como trucos de cámara y demás.

En cuanto a Oz, me parece técnicamente muy limpio e impecable enseñando, que es para lo que le pagan. Este sí me parece un buen mago.

Ahí van los míos:

Luis de Matos. Me pasa como con Copperfield, al cual me recuerda bastante salvando las distancias: no me llega, no sé por qué.

Toni Gambero: no me gusta la forma de meterse con el sufrido espectador voluntario que tiene, una cosa es hacer una broma con estilo como hacía el gran Pepe Carroll y otra muy distinta es faltar al respeto o ridiculizar. Creo que se pasa de la raya con demasiada frecuencia.

Sankey: a este le ponía yo un par de tardes viendo a  Palmer, a ver si se  le pega algo  :Lol:  

Dicho todo esto, un manta como yo mataría por hacer *la mitad de la mitad de la mitad de la mitad* de lo que hace cualquiera de estos.

----------


## BusyMan

*si66*: has dicho hablando de Copperfield que ''las gomitas las hacemos todos''. Y como bien ha dicho MJJMarkos ¿qué reacción has conseguido comparada a la de David?. Hay está la diferencia. Que aún haciendo lo que hacemos todos en sus manos es arte y en la nuestra  un ''qué chulo''.

*eidan*: que Jorge tiene la técnica de Ascanio :Confused: ?? Pero macho!

*Juan Picha*: Con respecto a lo de Sankey comentar que ni tú ni yo somos tampoco muy guapos... pero esto es magiapotagia, no Cosmopólitan.

¿El peor?: *Pepito Piscinas* y todos sus amiguetes.

----------


## KlinKlan

Hola,
a mi Jay Sankey me gusta. Tiene ideas que me han parecido geniales, de esas que dices "¿cómo no se me ha ocurrido a mi?" por lo sencillas, directas e impactantes que son, personalmente ese es el tipo de magia que amo, cuánto menos parezca que es cuestión de técnica y más cotidiano y de andar por casa parezca, porque ahí es donde está para mi el mazazo para el espectador. Sobre su estridencia, no me molesta en absoluto.

De todos los españoles sólo le veo un futuro prometedor a Figueiredo, creo que es el único que reune todo lo necesario, aunque le falta quizá un buen manager o lanzarse más al ruedo, y hacer magia más innovadora.

----------


## jossan

Se que este mensaje va ha dar mucha polemica en el foro, pero alli va.
Antes de nada quiero contaros una pequeña actividad que llevo realizando con mucho cariño.
Soy voluntario de una ONG llamada tas. Se dedica a ayudar a minusvalidos fisicos, psiquicos y sensoriales.
Voluntariamente les estoy llevando un taller de magia para personas con problemas de movilidad manual.
No podeis imaginaros lo que supuso a una persona manca ver un video de rene lavand, ni el descubrir que ppodia hacer magia.
Bien es cierto que enseño cosas muy muy elementales (a nivel teorico lo mas complicado q he explicado es la pala de rene lavand y la carta guia)
si eso es destruir la magia que tenga el valor de decirmelo a la cara

----------


## si66

Jossan, primero, el último mensaje de este post es de junio (no te impide para poder aportar algo nuevo) pero es que no aportaste nada nuevo, para mi que te equivocaste con la respuesta.
Y segundo no se porque sin que nadie te diga nada por lo menos aca(por ahi fue movido este post) sales solo a decir que el que te quiera decir algo te lo diga en la cara. Suena agresivo eso.
Disculpa si entendí mal, pero pareció eso.

saludos.

----------


## jossan

al leer yo tu respuesta admito q no parece venir mucho a cuento. Te aseguro que este post lo escribi para contestar a un usuario que decia que quienes enseñaban magia la destruía. 
Tras leer mi mensaje creo q era logico mi acaloramiento momentaneo.
perdon a todos los q haya molestado mi confusion

----------


## fraGg

Bueno, pues ya que llevo poco en el foro, y me pareció interesante este hilo, pues daré mi humilde opinión por si alguien quiere leerla.
A Blaine nunca lo he tragado, me cae antipático y no soporto que intente vender la moto trucando cámaras en levitaciones y demás.
Un día, un compañero me pasó un video de Blaine, en el q supuestamente hacia una especie de Carta rota y recompuesta. No es exactamente ninguna versión de "torn" conocida. ¿Por qué?. Pues bien, simplemente, rompia una carta firmada por una espectadora y la recomponía sin técnica, es decir, cantaba raro, olía mal.... Decidí poner el video a cámara lenta y oh sorpresa, la carta recompuesta estaba firmada con letra completamente diferente, mas grande, etc, lo que lleva a plantearme que, joer (con perdon), cuantos más de estos nos habrá colado?. En fin...

Otra cosa que no soporto es hacer un juego y que la gente me diga... lo que realmente "mola" es "STREET MAGIC" como Blaine. Me revienta, no lo puedo soportar. ¿Street Magic? porfavor... Es como si estuviese de moda, y si le sumas que cualquiera últimamente (internet, pirateria, etc) puede aprender y no mostrarle consideración...

Sé que todos al comenzar a aprender, estamos ansiosos de mostrar dia tras dia juegos a familiares/amigos y llegar a ser cansinos (incluso obviar algun gran consejo), pero conozco ya muchos que aprenden par de juegos (Oz pearlman + Blaine) y ya van por ahí sin mostrar respeto a dichos juegos ni aprender el porqué o que relevancia tiene conservarlos con ilusión.

Me he desviado un poco del tema, pero es que opino que Oz y Blaine están creando esta nueva "escuela" o "generación".

Y ya para colmo están los que se dedican a colgar explicaciones de magia en internet... ¿No podriamos reunir firmas o algo así para pararles los pies a los que hacen esto en youtube?.. Es que es realmente fácil encontrar dichos "tutoriales".

----------


## jossan

Aqui llevas mi firma, pero seria tan inutil como pedir q no se pudiesen descargar videos de magia por emule.

----------


## Dogma

A mi me gusta, y mucho, Copperfield. No hace el tipo de magia que mas me gusta, pero lo que hace lo hace muy bien. Y desde luego, no se le puede negar que entre el público profano, es de los que mas asombro causa. Para mi gusto está al nivel de Tamariz y Vernon, pero en otro tipo de magia. 
A Criss Angel no le soporto. Creo que es muy buen mago, pero hay cosas que prefiero no ver. En mi opinión la magia puede ser divertida o misteriosa, pero no repulsiva. 
Para mi gusto los peores magos de los que conozco son Blaine, que me parece mas actor que mago y, lo siento, Anthony Blake. Sobre este último tengo dos quejas. La primera que es un mago haciendo como que no es mago. Vamos, que lo suyo son "poderes de la mente". Y la segunda, que no le he visto nunca hacer nada que me sorprenda. De todas formas, el mentalismo tampoco es lo mio.
Y por cierto, respecto a Jorge Blas, si, es buen mago, pero como se ha comentado por ahi, creo que no tiene carisma suficiente para llegar a ser uno de los grandes de la magia.

----------


## ign

> ...Blaine, que me parece mas actor que mago...



¿Blaine actor? Si a decir "Watch, watch!" se le puede llamar actuar...  :roll:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hombre Ign... mira que eres quisquilloso. Blaine tiene repertorio. también dice 'get a card, any card...'
 :twisted:

----------


## jossan

Hombre, si dijese "drink coke" me molestaria la verdad...  :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

Os olvidais del mítico "you wanna see something...?"

[(((Es curioso, todos hemos visto sus videos en alguna ocasión)))] :P

----------

